
Denis Johnson’s Perfect Short Story - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/12/26/on-car-crash-while-hitchhiking
======
Terretta
Link goes to review republished from 2012 on Salon:

[http://www.salon.com/2012/10/03/eugenides_on_denis_johnson_b...](http://www.salon.com/2012/10/03/eugenides_on_denis_johnson_blistering_brilliant/)

Paris Review links to subscriber only story. So, alternative sources:

[http://public.wsu.edu/~bryanfry/Johnson,%20Car%20Crash.pdf](http://public.wsu.edu/~bryanfry/Johnson,%20Car%20Crash.pdf)

[https://professormarissa.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/denisjo...](https://professormarissa.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/denisjohnsoncarcrash.pdf)

------
StavrosK
I initially didn't want to share the story, because I didn't want to take
revenue away from the Paris Review, but fuck that site for making me run
around in circles for five minutes, trying to sign up, and telling me my
password is wrong right after it told me to sign in right after I signed up.

Seriously, if your bullshit site doesn't log me in immediately after I just
created an account, you're a bad person. If it tells me that the username and
password I JUST CREATED are wrong, get another job, I hate you.

Here:

[https://www.pastery.net/fekfpb/](https://www.pastery.net/fekfpb/)

------
tps5
Jesus' Son has a special place in the "drug fiction" subgenre (of which I am a
big fan) alongside Trainspotting and A Scanner Darkly.

------
bamurphymac1
Perfect indeed! That last paragraph!

~~~
klenwell
There's a last paragraph from another story in that collection that's stuck
with me ever since I first read it:

 _Will you believe me when I tell you there was kindness in his heart? His
left hand didn 't know what his right hand was doing. It was only that certain
important connections had been burned through. If I opened up your head and
ran a hot soldering iron around in your brain, I might turn you into someone
like that._

